# Our triplets are here!



## Jessa

On Thursday, October 7th, I woke up at the normal time and thought it was going to be just another day. I was 33w1d pregnant with our triplets. As I was eating breakfast, I noticed that I was having more tightenings, as our doctor always called them, but I thought they were simply braxton hicks. I went ahead with my scheduled massage therapy appointment, but the tightenings continued. At about 11am I decided that Id phone the doctor to see what they thought. Of course, since we live more than an hour from the hospital, he said that he thought we should come in to get checked out. I phoned hubby at work and he came home, picked me up and off we went.

On our way to the hospital, we were pulled over by the police for speeding  137km/h in a 100km/h zone. At first, he didnt believe hubby when he told him that we may be in labour with triplets and had to get to the hospital. When the police officer saw the three installed car seats in the back of our van though, he quickly changed his tune. He let us off with a warning and a lecture about driving carefully. Pretty funny though and it adds nicely to the story. 

We got to the hospital and I was examined. I was 1cm dilated, but I had been 1cm at 28 weeks so there really had been no change. They said theyd like to wait a couple hours just to make sure nothing else happened. Good thing we waited because, during those two hours, I started having regular  and painful  contractions. Of course, at this point, they decided there was no way I was going home and admitted me.

They put a nitroglycerin patch on my arm that is intended to stop labour in its early stages. They gave me the first of two steroid shots to help develop the babies lungs faster. Over the course of the next 48 hours, hubby and I stayed in the hospital. The patch stopped the contractions eventually and we were able to get both steroid shots in. 

On the evening of Saturday, October 9th, they removed the patch at 5pm. By 1am Sunday morning, I was having contractions again. My body obviously had decided that it was time for us to meet our babies!

I had regular contractions from 1am until the c-section at 11am. They didnt want to give me any pain medication because it would interfere with the c-section, however, they couldnt do the section earlier because the anesthesiologist was busy with an emergency. So, I suffered in pain for 10 hours! Ridiculous! I hadnt prepared myself for the pain of labour and contractions because I knew all along that I would be having a c-section. Im sort of glad I got to experience it though since were not planning on having anymore babies..

Our triplets were born on 10/10/10 at 33w4d by c-section just after 12pm. Marley came first, weighing 5lbs. Eli came second, weighing 5lbs2oz. Leah came last, weighing 4lbs13oz. (October 10th also happens to be MY birthday. Crazy, eh? :wacko:)

Marley and Leah were immediately put in a crib together and were breathing room air. Eli was on CPAP for a few hours and then was given just a bit of extra oxygen for a couple days. He then joined his sisters in the crib.

All three babies are now 13 days old. Theyre gaining weight and breastfeeding like troopers. Marley and Eli are off of their monitors and Leah will follow in the next couple days. Were told we may be ready to go home within the next week. I can hardly wait to have our babies home  and for me to go home since Ive been staying about five minutes from the hospital since I was discharged myself.

Thank you to all my BnB friends for all the encouragement and support over the last weeks/months/years. :hugs:

https://i54.tinypic.com/2uhmqdt.jpg


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Congratulations, your babies are beautiful, and Ive been reading you journal with nothing but sheer admiration for you :hugs:

x


----------



## wantingno.2

wow there amazing, huge congrats xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

Just wanted to say wow and a huge congratulations they look adorable.


----------



## babydustcass

omggg how precious are your beautiful 3!!!!!! how i wish you all the happiness with those little beauties :) so excited for the fun future you all have ahead of you!!!


----------



## HayleyJA

Fabulous story Jessa! Thank you so much for sharing this, and the rest of your journey with us! x x x


----------



## readynwilling

CONGRATS Jessa!!!! :dance: So happy they are all here safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

omg Jessa they are beautiful 

well done to you and hubby xxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Triple congrats!! x


----------



## hayley x

awww they are beautiful - what a precious photo :) x


----------



## dawny690

Gorgeous hun xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats again hun! I loved reading your story detailed out like that. You're amazing and your little ones are absolutely stunning. :cloud9: Such a blessing!!


----------



## SugarKisses

congrats again hun, hope you bring them home next week xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!!!! They are so adorable! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Elhaym

They are gorgeous! Love the names too! Huge congrats :D


----------



## mlyn26

Gorgeous, gorgeous babies you have there. Well done you xx


----------



## wish2bmama

That is a wonderful birth story Jessa! I'm so happy for you!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Great story!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats 3 timnes over! Your babies are adorable and what a great birthday present for you as well.xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Wonderful!! :cloud9:

Well done, Mommy! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

:hugs:


----------



## iprettii

oh my goodness they're absolutely precious.. congrats.


----------



## Sherileigh

Awhh, that picture of your babies almost made me cry. They're so beautiful! And I'm just stunned that you had all of those babies in your belly!!! Crazy! Can't wait to see more pics of those little guys!!


----------



## sar35

congrats again x


----------



## wishingforbub

A huge congratulations ! :flower: they are simply gorgeous !! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats sweetie :) They are abolsultey gorgeous I am so pleased for you :flower: xx


----------



## Neferet

Congratulations! They're gorgeous. =]


----------



## caz & bob

aw the story is lovely and the babies are gawjus hun well done xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg they are so cute  can't believe their weights you must be so proud  thats such a cool date of birth 10/10/10 I hoped my lo was going be bone 09/09/09 but came on the 8th instead lol Congrats again


----------



## AP

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwww a big congrats to you...3 beautiful babies :) xxx


----------



## twinklestar

wow huge congratulations, they are beautiful

x x


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations on your 3 babies! And what great weights they were at birth. Well done you x x x x


----------



## AimeeM

Hugest congratulations to you all jessa, you did a fantastic job and your babies are beautiful. Well done to you all xxx


----------



## wubba

Triple congrats! They are lovely! xxxxx


----------



## v2007

Awwww they are just beautiful. 

V xxx


----------



## Auntie

Awwe they are adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## happygirl666

so cute :) congrats my love they are real cuties


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats hun xx


----------



## hannah76

thanks for sharing the story... they'll love hearing about the cop later on!!


----------



## natalie7

amazing just had to say congrats x


----------



## kelly86

congrats there beatuiful there good weights too for he gestation and for being 3 of them :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats they ae so cute!! And what a brilliant date of birth they get to share too!! :flower: x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations soo adorable xx


----------



## tiggercats

Congratulations, what brilliant weights for early triplets :hugs: Well done for BF them as well :thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

Happy 2 weeks darling triplets!!! :D


----------



## LankyDoodle

Beautiful. And excellent weights for gestation, especially when they are triplets! Wooo!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Huge congratulations they are absolutely gorgeous! Hope you don't find this offensive in anyway because it's not intended to be but considering they were nearly 7 weeks premature they were really good weights! They are just beautiful.

And hats of to you for BF not 1 but 3 babies!!! Super mum!!


----------



## rwhite

They are beautiful! How amazing :kiss: Well done and congrats on your beautiful triplets x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations... gorgeous xx


----------



## lucy_x

i cried when i saw their pic! (how sad am i) they are absolutly the most gorgeous babies !!. :flower:


----------



## massacubano

wow! congrats to your big family :) :) :)


----------



## catfromaus

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TattiesMum

Ohhhhhh .... how utterly adorable!!! :cloud9:

Huuuuuge congratulations Hon - I can't believe you carried 3 such big babies in your tummy .... they are just perfect :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## buttons1

huge congrats Jessa, I remember you from when I was TTC and have secretly stalked your preg journal from time to time. Your babies are absolutely beautiful well done. Hope they are home with you soon :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Absolutely beautiful Jessa! Fabulous weights and ace names too!! and what a wonderful birth date 10/10/10!! No one could ever forget that date!xx


----------



## GoogilyBear

Congrats on the beautifull little ones <3 xxxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

I am so happy for you sweetheart. Your babies are adorable, I cried when I saw the pic of them all snuggled together, so so cute! Massive congrats. Hope you manage to get some sleep, I can't imagine how you manage with 3 babies! Xx


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations :) your babies are so adorable!! You are an inspiration xx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your beautiful triplets - they are so cute snuggled together and doing so well for preemies! Well done you on bfing them so far and hope they are home with you very soon.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

OMW, I go awol for a few weeks and I'm greeted with the best news ever. Massive congrats to you and your husband hun. I've been cheering you on since you announced your multiple pregnancy and I'm glad everything turned out well. Keep us posted on your three angels. They are absolutely beautiful and such impressive weights too.


----------



## aob1013

What amazing weights for 3 preemies at 33 weeks :shock:

Leni was 4lbs 14 1/2oz at 34 weeks!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## vaniilla

big congrats hun, they're so adorable :flower:


----------



## emmalj80

Massive congrats to you and your husband. XXX


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations, enjoy x


----------



## Wallie

Your one amazing woman carrying three, really good sized babies. Well done and they are gorgeous!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats they are adorible


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats they are gorgeous x


----------



## chachadada

they are beautiful


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats, they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## bump_wanted

they are beeautiful congratulations xx


----------



## future_numan

My goodness...three perfect little one..great job !! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

They are absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sophiiie

congratulations! they're all so beautiful x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations! They are amazing :cloud9: Well done :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Amazing. Huge congrats :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## JaymeeBee

OMG Congrats! I have been following your story since I was in TTC.


----------



## maybebaby3

they are gorgeous! huge congrats!


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations just gorgeous and so beautiful. x


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## impatient1

Just read your announcement, didn't see it before now. They are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## mamalove

Congratulations!
They are perfect! Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine.

Huge congratulations!

x


----------



## Naturalmystic

congrat to you and hubby.


----------



## calm

You children are beautiful, I was welling up reading about the birth, big congrats, take care XXX


----------



## minako85

Very beautiful babies... Congratz !


----------



## emmi26

well done !!! they are amazing one babys a miracle 3 is just unreal !!! they are very sweet but i already feel sorry for eli 2 sisters is tough little bud !!


----------



## Carmello_01

Wow, just gorgeous! Happy Birthday little ones!


----------



## Missy86

Congrats, they are so lovely


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations! Your babies are so gorgeous! What a lucky lady you are, enjoy every second!xxx


----------

